# Karate in a Victorian dress



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 22, 2019)

How to Do Karate in a Victorian Dress

Interesting article and video from writer Marie Brennan.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

Interesting experiment, and some well-considered conclusions. Good fodder for writers, and a reminder to any of us who train with self-defense in mind.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 22, 2019)

While I’m seldom in a dress of any sort I do wear clothes and consider being comfortable in a multitude of situations versus fashion.


----------



## Buka (Jul 22, 2019)

Is there anyone here who tries on clothes you're thinking of buying and NOT moving around to see if they restrict you enough to impact your striking skills?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 22, 2019)

You know, us CMA guys train in just about anything we wear so.........I mean I have trained in jeans, sweats, dress clothes, shorts, winter clothes, sneakers, boots, socks, bare feet, crocks, etc... however I have never trained in a victorian dress....or any dress for that matter. 



Buka said:


> Is there anyone here who tries on clothes you're thinking of buying and NOT moving around to see if they restrict you enough to impact your striking skills?



Not exactly, but I have tried on clothes and think about whether or not it restricts my movement


----------



## Buka (Jul 22, 2019)

As a rookie, my first real dojo was just a couple blocks from my first boxing gym. Between them was a men's clothing store, Shermans.

There was an old guy salesman, Eli. He helped us all pick out sharp clothes because we had the fashion sense of chimpanzees. I try on a pair of pants that I think are too tight to kick in. He says, "Go ahead, try it out". So I throw a high kick and rip the inseam. He says, "You were right," He tosses them to the side and gets me another pair.

Within a few months every guy in the gym is buying clothes there, just so they can kick in the pants to see if they're kick friendly. Then the boxers came in, throwing combos in sport coats to make sure they could move right in them.

Eli made a fortune off us young fools. And good for him, he was a nice man.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 22, 2019)

Buka said:


> Is there anyone here who tries on clothes you're thinking of buying and NOT moving around to see if they restrict you enough to impact your striking skills?


If you farm, especially doing farm work in the summer, clothing choice is not something you really think about. Loose sure but there are many days your shirt is off by the end of the day. 
It is a unique slant on things and kudos for taking it all the way home. With no grappling and only one very low kick I give her extra points for being aware of the conditions. 
I wish we had a thumbs up emoji.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 22, 2019)

Am I the only one who came to this thread thinking Tony was wearing a dress?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> Am I the only one who came to this thread thinking Tony was wearing a dress?


I was hoping for a bjj/karate lab video


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2019)

Tony Dismukes said:


> How to Do Karate in a Victorian Dress
> 
> Interesting article and video from writer Marie Brennan.


I've thought about this, and I can't thing of more pointless experiment which has such an obvious conclusion, a whales bone corset, will restrict your mtorments !, really, what the follow up, doing judo on roller skates is tricky


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

Buka said:


> Is there anyone here who tries on clothes you're thinking of buying and NOT moving around to see if they restrict you enough to impact your striking skills?


Yeah, even when I try on suits, I tend to pay attention to that. I like them fitted, and that means I like them with some stretch built in, so I can get pretty much a full range of motion.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

hoshin1600 said:


> Am I the only one who came to this thread thinking Tony was wearing a dress?


No. No you were not.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

jobo said:


> I've thought about this, and I can't thing of more pointless experiment which has such an obvious conclusion, a whales bone corset, will restrict your mtorments !, really, what the follow up, doing judo on roller skates is tricky


Then you missed most of the article. The corset wasn't the most restrictive part.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 22, 2019)

I box in any new clothes that i get, beforw i buy them. Even fitted suits.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> I box in any new clothes that i get, beforw i buy them. Even fitted suits.


Now I have an image of you stepping out of the fitting room in a new suit (with the tags on), looking at the salesman, and saying, "Come at me, bro."


----------



## Danny T (Jul 22, 2019)

jobo said:


> I've thought about this, and I can't thing of more pointless experiment which has such an obvious conclusion, a whales bone corset, will restrict your mtorments !, really, what the follow up, doing judo on roller skates is tricky


You either did not read the article or did not comprehend what was written.


----------



## donald1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Xue Sheng said:


> I have never trained in a victorian dress....or any dress for that matter.


Yet... never say never.  You just might be presented with an opportunity.  You might even enjoy it.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2019)

donald1 said:


> Yet... never say never.  You just might be presented with an opportunity.  You might even enjoy it.



You never know...DANG IT!!! There I went and said never again


----------

